# Horsehead lake



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Lookin for a little help here. wondering if Horsehead lake has a boat access?


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Guess not. ha


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

PM Bob Kellam, that is close to his neck of the woods Zach!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Decoyer said:


> Lookin for a little help here. wondering if Horsehead lake has a boat access?


So how was it?


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I didn't want to attempt to launch my boat, couldn't find a good access, se we went to a little lake north of Tuttle. Fishing was slow.


----------

